# Looking for a rimless, brace-less tank



## spill50 (14 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking at buying a new tank to replace my Clearseal 36x15x15. I've not got a huge amount of cash but would love an Optiwhite rimless, brace-less tank.

Has any one used either of these sites before ( I suspect they may be the same person )

http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk
http://www.aquariumbuilder.co.uk

The prices seem very reasonable but my main concern is the quality and reliability of the build.

I'm looking at a similar size 36x18x15 in 10mm with opitwhite glass for the front, left and right with standard float for the base and back.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## thingymajig (14 Jun 2012)

ive used poseidons palace,hes a sound guy.just tell him exactly what you want
and hell do it.and even deliver it.i've have recently purchased a 7x2x2 its not
rimless or optiwhite its just what i wanted personally,give him call you wont
be dissapointed.


cheers mark.


----------



## spill50 (14 Jun 2012)

Ah excellent, that's just what I wanted to hear. I'll see what he can do for me 

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Jun 2012)

both westyggx's tank and alistairs chocolate puddle are from poseidons i believe, both said they are very happy with the build.


----------



## spill50 (14 Jun 2012)

Just had a look at their journals. They look like real nice tanks. I think for the price I'll go for a larger tank 48x16x16.

I've emailed Jez, think I'll definitely get one. I was gonna strip my 3 foot tank down and move it down stairs but it's the perfect excuse to get a bigger tank and leave my 3 foot upstairs ;P


----------



## Alastair (14 Jun 2012)

spill50 said:
			
		

> Just had a look at their journals. They look like real nice tanks. I think for the price I'll go for a larger tank 48x16x16.
> 
> I've emailed Jez, think I'll definitely get one. I was gonna strip my 3 foot tank down and move it down stairs but it's the perfect excuse to get a bigger tank and leave my 3 foot upstairs ;P



I'd definitely recommend a tank from him. Sound guy. 
I'm actually looking at replacing my current Puddle with a 120x120x30 and it doesn't work out much more than what I've already paid.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spill50 (14 Jun 2012)

heh, I'm all excited now about getting a new tank! I just have to finish building my cabinet now


----------

